# on foot



## Encolpius

Hello, can you say "po swych" in Polish just like in Czech instead of pieszo? Thanks. 
- Jak poszedłeś do domu? 
- Po swych.


----------



## Thomas1

I have never heard it.

You could say "pieszo", "na piechotę", "piechotą". In colloquial language you will also hear: "na pieszo" (grammatically incorrect), "na nogach" and "nogami".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Also "per pedes" (from Latin, learned) or "Per pedes apostolorum" (even more learned).


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, per pedes is used in Czech, too...thanks....


----------



## Thomas1

I think "per pedes" is primarily used in books. I've never heard it in spoken language.


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> I think "per pedes" is primarily used in books. I've never heard it in spoken language.



Probably because it's been used primarily by people with classical education, which is very rare nowadays. 

BTW, some people make even fun of it by saying "perpedesem", as if "*perpedes" was a single word.


----------



## Thomas1

Well, there are a great deal of exressions used primarily in written language. I guess that using "per pedes" in spoken Polish is somewhat jocular.


----------



## dreamlike

If colloquial expressions used by the youth in Poland are of any interest to you, Encolpius, these are: (1) na piechtę, (2) z buta.


----------



## Beaverance

In the south (mainly in Silesia, maybe also area of Cracow) we use "piechty" as well. But it's the matter of dialect, I suppose.


----------



## dreamlike

Beaverance said:


> In the south (mainly in Silesia, maybe also area of Cracow) we use "piechty" as well. But it's the matter of dialect, I suppose.


Yes, it's used all over the country, in my experience. But you mean what one would hear and say where you live is "Dawaj pójdziemy na piechty" rather than "Dawaj pójdziemy na piechtę", right? What about "z buta"? Do you tend to use it as well?


----------



## Beaverance

First, we don't use "Dawaj". Instead, we put "Póć". "Pódymy piechty" - we don't use "na" in that case. Of what I know, "piechty" is considered as form ablative (is it correct translation for "narzędnik"?), as if it was a mean of transport. It's common for people of any age.

As you mentioned, "z buta" is more common among youth, all over the country.


----------



## marco_2

dreamlike said:


> Yes, it's used all over the country, in my experience. But you mean what one would hear and say where you live is "Dawaj pójdziemy na piechty" rather than "Dawaj pójdziemy na piechtę"



1. My late grandma, who came from Opatów Kielecki (now Świętokrzyskie voivodship), used to say "Pójdziemy na piechty."

2. The Russians say jokingly _Пойдём на своих на двоих_, which resembles the Czech expression _"Po svych"._


----------



## bibax

An older interesting thread.


----------

